# حول الفلاش ديسك إلى رام"Ram" بهذا البرنامج eboostr+crack



## shatha mohamed (18 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرجمن الرحيم


مع هذا البرنامج تستطيع تحويل فلاش ديسك إلى رام مثلا إذا عندك فلاش ديسك 4 جيقا تصير عندك رام 4 جيقا وتتمتع بها
صورة البرنامج 


شرح البرنامج

التصطيب وعمل الكراك واضح ننتقل إلى كيفية تشغيله
إتبع الصور 

سوف يخرج لك باللغة الروسية غير اللغة





عين الفلاش ديسك و الحجم




سوف يطلب منك بناء الكاش وافق




جاري بناء الكاش




الآن الفلاش ديسك نشط
إضغط هنا لبناء الكاش













اليكم رابط التحميل

اضغط هنا


منقول للفائدة​


----------



## mohamed-x (19 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل والمفيد
جزاك الله خير


----------



## المعلم الرشيد (22 أغسطس 2010)

*الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل والمفيد
جزاك الله خير*​


----------

